# Need an ID on this



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## dorcus (May 2, 2006)

That's a Pipa pipa, or Surinam toad.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

What are the markings on its back.. Pirelli or Big O?.. 

Sorry couldn't resist it.

Steve


----------

